

For Gen Y, There Are No Weak Ties, Only Ties That Aren’t Strong Yet - nlwhittemore
http://blog.assetmap.com/2011/01/social-capital/for-gen-y-there-are-no-weak-ties-only-ties-that-arent-strong-yet/

======
msabalau
Interesting observatiom.

It's not clear to me though, why the author is attributing this behavior to a
generation, rather than simply to the group of people who use tools and forums
that multiply the number of weak ties they have.

------
EGreg
Yep, this is why an interest graph is important.

Look out for freemeet.com soon :)

